# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Иван Царевич и Серый Волк (Мультфильм для детей и взрослых)

## Lampada

Published on Apr 25, 2012 by TriBogatirya  _Увлекательная история от создателей богатырской трилогии, в которой героев русских народных сказок ждут новые приключения, опасности и забавные ситуации._ *
Starring:*  Никита ЕфремовТатьяна БунинаАртур СмольяниновИван ОхлобыстинВиктор СухоруковСергей ГармашМихаил БоярскийСергей РусскинАлександр БоярскийЛия Ахеджакова*Directed by:* Владимир Торопчин*Produced by:* Сергей СельяновАлександр БоярскийСергей Глезин*Written by:* Александр Боярский     *Цитаты из фильма. *   *Т*ьфу ты! Как же тяжело дело иметь с порядочными людьми!  *
Ж*енитесь быстрее. А то, вон — товарищ на пределе возможного.  *
— Ч*его это она плачет? — Может, от радости? — Что-то слишком сильно она радуется.  *
— Т*ы что, сказок не читал? — Нуу… Инструкцию к огнетушителю читал…  *
— В*ы, папенька, зря стараетесь, я замуж все равно не пойду. — Да при чем здесь «замуж»?! И вообще… А почему не пойдешь? Тебе что, лень сходить что ли? Тем более это недалеко… Ну, в смысле… Ты понимаешь.  *
А* подари мне тоже вот эту штучку, я в ней чудика пугать буду. Раньше б я у тебя конечно ее отобрал, но я ж теперь добрый, поэтому я прошу! Но предупреждаю, если ты мне ее не отдашь я у тебя ее силой отберу, на мелкие кусочки тебя разорву, в порошок сотру, испепелю.  *
П*риедет какой-нибудь Иван Царевич, будет тут ходить в трусах, командовать.  *
Я* не просто волк. Во-первых, я доверенное лицо царя. Ну, не лицо, конечно — морда. Доверенная морда царя.  *
Л*егкое сотрясение мозга. Присваиваю этому сотрясению третью степень. Ох… Нет, все-таки пятую.  *
— И*так, куда же нам направиться? — Смотри: «Змей Горыныч», «Кощей Бессмертный», «Баба Яга»… — Даа… Небогатый выбор… А нет ли тут «До пляжа 100 метров», ну или там «Кафе направо»?  *
Н*о не бывало в этом царстве пожаров, потому что никто там со спичками не баловался и в постели не курил.  *
— Д*а все будет хорошо. — Что хорошо? Ты что, «Русское радио», что ли?  *
— М*ы тебя поблагодарим. А ты увидишь, как это приятно. — Да? Меня ещё никто не благодарил. Ну давай попробуем. Всё равно, если что, я тебя догоню и у… Идите.  *
— З*амуж надо выходить только по любви. Так во всех книжках написано. — Хм… По любви? А это как? — Это самое прекрасное чувство на свете. Это когда сердце сильно-сильно бьётся, и то в жар бросает, то в холод, и дыхание прерывается. — Это грипп… Или ОРЗ…   — Погоди. Ты уверен, что она тебя любит? — Не уверен. Принесу ей то — не знаю что и пусть сама разбирается. — Даа… Это точно не ОРЗ. — Почему? — ОРЗ можно вылечить…  *
Г*осударственный муж, государственный муж, объелся государственных груш.  *
Т*ы так Шуберта играешь, как будто это Чайковский. Даже еще хуже.  *
Т*ы все-таки голова, хоть и воон с какими ушами.  *
П*челы, не жужжать! Трава, зеленеть! Гвозди, не торчать! Птицы, это самое, петь!     — Ты зачем притворяешься? — Чего это я притворяюсь? — Ты притворяешься злым, а ты добрый. — Ты давай думай, чё говоришь. Я же сказал: «ось зла». — У тебя добрый взгляд. — У меня? — Только ты всё время делаешь зло, а ты попробуй сделать хорошее. Знаешь, как это приятно? — Что хорошее? — Например, нас отпусти. — Ага, вы же уйдёте! — Конечно. — Ну и какая мне радость? — Мы тебя поблагодарим. А ты увидишь, как это приятно. — Да? Меня ещё никто не благодарил. Ну давай попробуем. Всё равно, если что, я тебя догоню и у… Идите.   — Если с ним что-то случится, я не переживу. — Не переживай. В смысле, переживай. В смысле, нормально всё будет, не волнуйся.   Ты пойми, вот у кого-то судьбы: его все любят, поют о нём песни, подарки ему дарят, хотя бы на цровне цветов и открыток. Но ведь должен быть кто-то, кого все не любят? Иначе нарушится баланс между добром и злом. Вот это мы и есть. Яга, Кощей и я. Ось зла.   — Итак, куда же нам направиться? — Смотри: «Змей Горыныч», «Кощей Бессмертный», «Баба Яга»… — Даа… Небогатый выбор… А нет ли тут «До пляжа 100 метров», ну или там «Кафе направо»?

----------

